# Remote Hyd Valve



## Terry Ross (Sep 30, 2003)

Will a remote Hyd valve from a Dextra, Super dextra fit a 3000?
Thanks Terry


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Terry,
I don't have an answer for this one. I copied the thread over in the other Ford forum . Maybe one of those guys can help.:nerd:


----------

